# Accidently deleted cd/dvd Driver :HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H60L ATA Device



## sspongeboy1985 (Nov 6, 2008)

I accidently deleted my DVD driver on my compaq presario pc model SR5250NX 
I have Windows vista home premium With at least sevice pack one I think the Driver I need is: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H60L ATA Device


----------



## sspongeboy1985 (Nov 6, 2008)

I was able to recover the driver


----------



## skippyroo (Nov 26, 2008)

ive done the same , i have gone to the hp driver page found the driver but it will not allow me to update install it , saying i dont reach the minimum requirments ? can anyone help please


----------

